# I3 or I5 vs Amd



## spartikus

Hey guys I am getting ready to buy a new laptop.  I have been doing some research and it seems the new i line from intel is much much faster than the amd dual cores.  my question is this if all things are equal meaning same amount of ram and 7200 rpm hdd etc would it be better to get the i3 or i5.  i don't understand why the amd laptops are the same price as the intel line or even in some cases more expensive when the processors are so much slower.  also amd says their processors are rated at like 2.2 ghz or more and have fasters fsb but how come when looking at benchmarks the intel processors are faster but rated at lower speeds for instance 2.1 ghz or something like that please help thanks.


----------



## The Chad

The Intel processors have Turbo-Boost, which temporarily raised the clock speed during heavy tasking, that's probably why they rated faster. Also remember, the i5 is a quad core, not a dual core like the i3 and AMDs.

Do you have any links to the models your interested in?


----------



## spartikus

yes i do here you go these are just some i am thinking about one is i3 the other is i5 and a few are amd

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/839754/HP-Pavilion-dv4-2160us-14-1/

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/839772/HP-Pavilion-dv6-2150us-15-6/

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+Pa...lack/9700814.p?id=1218152462714&skuId=9700814

don't pay too much attention to the prices i will wait till they go on sale for instance the i3 was like 579 with rebate last week also other vendors have them for different prices


----------



## Flaring Afro

What are you using it for? The amd is more expensive because it has better video, a larger screen, etc. The processor isn't the only thing that affects price.


----------



## DMGrier

Not all i5 are quad core's, mine is not.


----------



## spsfinest212

If I were you OP I wouldn't get a laptop with a Core i5 if you can afford it.


----------

